# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  Поздравляем папу в квадрате

## rattlesnake

*Алёша!* 
*Поздравляем тебя с замечательным событием - рождением сына. 
Здоровья малышу и маме. А  тебе желаем побольше терпения, ведь тебе придётся проявить максимум заботы и внимания, в которых сейчас очень нуждается твоя увеличившаяся на одного человечка семья.
*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Будьте счастливы*.

P. S. В "квадрате" не значит, что двое одновременно. А значит, что ты сейчас благопристойный, сравнявшийся с некоторыми гражданами по количеству детей, родитель))
P. P. S. Админу: прошу мои виртуальные 665 баксов перечислить на счёт новорожденного!

----------


## Sanych

Ураа!!!!!!!! Поздравляю!!!! Здоровья малышу и радости большой родителям!!!

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Поздравляю))) Будет теперь двойной праздник у тебя в семье*

----------


## Akasey

всем спасибо, а где конвертик???

----------


## Vanya

о_о! и молчал..я то думаю что он там у себя на заводе постоянно отмечает  прими мои искренние поздравления и пожелания! главное чтоб здоровый был.. остальное всё будет)

----------


## PatR!oT

У вас родился сын,
Надежда и опора,
Хоть станет он таким
Совсем еще не скоро.
Ему еще пройти
По жизни все этапы,
С ним рядом на пути
Пусть будут мама с папой.
Ну а пока лежит
Он в маленькой кроватке,
Но время пробежит -
И будет все в порядке.
Пускай пока ты спишь,
Но это лишь начало.
Мы за тебя, малыш,
Поднимем все бокалы.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Поздравляю!...*

----------


## Serj_2k

присоединяюсь - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## rattlesnake

А теперь позвольте спросить у форумчан: почему некая Гремучая Змея знает о рождении сына у Акасея и тему создаёт, а форум не знает?
Всё ли хорошо у Вас с общением?
Чмоки тебя, Акасей. И это не флуд, а упрёк.

----------


## Irina

Я знала с самого начала, но была просьба не разглашать)))

----------


## Sanych

А мы знали что вот-вот. Но вот когда, где уж тут всё узнаешь))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Еще раз поздравляю)

----------


## Serj_2k

> А теперь позвольте спросить у форумчан: почему некая Гремучая Змея знает о рождении сына у Акасея и тему создаёт, а форум не знает?
> Всё ли хорошо у Вас с общением?


кому надо было, тот знал  гг

----------

